# [SOLVED]Po zainstalowaniu setxkbmap klawiatura cuda wyprawia

## dziadu

Witam.

Problem jak w temacie. Mam Kde 3.5.8 na laptopie Della.  System jest po polsku, wszystkie czcionki sa polskie ale nigdzie nie moglem pisac polskich znakow. W pamieci mialem ze ustawienie klawiatury dostepne jest z poziomu centrum sterowania po zainstalowaniu kxkb. Ale to co zaczelo dziac sie po tym to troche cyrk:

- prawy alt zachowuje sie jak klawisz Enter

- klawisze kursorow przestaly dzialac

- klawisze PageUp, PageDown, Home, End, Delete zmienily swoje zastosowanie lub je utracily:

* PageUp wyswietla po prostu znak / (slash)

* PageDown wyswietla menu podreczne, czhoc nie zawsze ma zachowanie podobne do rpawego przycisku myszy

* Delete w ogole nie robi "I'll kill you" na literkach na prawo od kursora.

* Home i End... no coz, tez nie maja zadnego odzewu

- Klawisze Dell MediaDirect przestaly dzialac rowniez.

Dokladniej, problem pojawia sie w chwili instaalcji setxkbmap, ktore jest zaleznoscia kxkb. Odinstalowanie kxkb nie pomaga, dopiero wywalenie setxkbmap przywraca system do normalnosci.

W trybie tekstowym wszystko dziala natomiast poprawnie, mam polskie litery etc, czy to z setxkbmap czy bez.

Ponizej moje configi z Xorga (wyciete co sie nie tyczy klawiatury i touchpada):

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#       InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice     "TouchPad"      "CorePointer"

        inputDevice     "Mouse0"        "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "pl2"

#       Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

#       Option          "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

#       Option          "XkbOptions"    "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver       "synaptics"

   Identifier   "TouchPad"

   Option       "Device"        "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option       "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

   Option       "LeftEdge"      "1700"

   Option       "RightEdge"     "5300"

   Option       "TopEdge"       "1700"

   Option       "BottomEdge"    "4200"

   Option       "FingerLow"     "25"

   Option       "FingerHigh"    "30"

   Option       "MaxTapTime"    "180"

   Option       "MaxTapMove"    "220"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option       "MinSpeed"        "0.09"

   Option       "MaxSpeed"        "0.18"

   Option       "AccelFactor"     "0.0015"

   Option       "SHMConfig"       "on"

   Option       "TapButton2"      "2"

   option       "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

```

Laptop to Dell Vostro 1500 z klawiatura us_intl.

Wdzieczny bede za wszelkie wskazowki.

Pozdrawiam,

dziaduLast edited by dziadu on Mon Feb 11, 2008 10:23 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Zwierzak

Zamaskuj hala 0.5.10

----------

## dziadu

Zainspirowany tym tematem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-656765.html poczynilem pewne zmiany w moin xorg.config:

```

Section "InputDevice" 

        Identifier  "Keyboard0" 

        Driver      "evdev" 

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "pl" 

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbKeycodes"      "evdev"

#       Option          "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys" 

#       Option          "XkbOptions"    "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll" 

EndSection

```

Pomoglo, ale nadal musze w konsoli w X-ach napisac:

```
setxkbmap pl
```

 zeby byly polskie znaczki. Na szczescie klawisze zachowuja sie normalnie i MD tez dziala. Zastranawia mnie tylko czemu nadal nie mam polskich literek mimo opcji XkbLayout w xorgu.

----------

## Belliash

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Zainspirowany tym tematem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-656765.html poczynilem pewne zmiany w moin xorg.config:
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "InputDevice" 
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-658766.html

tam masz odpowiedz co gdzie wpisac by dzialalo z HALem i bez takich kombinacji typu wpisywanie cos w konsoli  :Razz: 

----------

## dziadu

Dzieki Belliash i Zwierzak za informacje, pomogło...ale nie jest to rowiązanie ostateczne, gdyż nadal nie mogę uzywać kxkb. Więc SOLVED jeszcze nie przybiję.

----------

## Adasss

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "InputDevice" 
> ...

 

A czemuż tak? Ja mam np.

```

Section "InputDevice" 

        Identifier  "Keyboard0" 

        Driver      "kbd" 

        Option          "XkbModel"      "evdev"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "pl" 

```

... i jak widać działa 

(btw. w KDE też trzeba wybrać jako model klawiatury evdev).

----------

## dziadu

Heh, przegapiłem wśród modeli kalwiatury evdev...

Teraz mogę śmiało przybić [SOLVED]

Dzięki Adasss

----------

